# Noctua creates worlds first CPU cooler with active noise cancellation



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Unless you opt for one of the very low-power CPUs on the market today, chances are the processor inside your desktop PC has a fan attached to keep it cool. The higher performance the chip and the more you overclock, the more cooling required. And more cooling inevitably means more noise unless you go with a water cooling solution.

Specialist cooling company Noctua has teamed up with RotoSub to come up with a low noise solution that allows you to stick with air cooling, but removes the noise. Theyve done this by adding active noise cancellation to one of their CPU coolers for the very first time. A project thats been ongoing for over a year.

More


----------



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd still say the CPU cooler that requires no fan at all still beats this hands down.... Sadly doesn't support the i7 though..

More here...


----------

